# CO2 Reactor 1000 Bioballs and Reduced XP3 Filter Flow?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

*1. How much will removing the bioballs increase the XP3 filter flow?

2. How efficient will the reactor be if I remove them? *(Presumably it should be lower because of decreased time in the reactor and also because of decreased surface area for the gas to dissolve.)

The stepping down of 5/8" ID (XP3 hose) to 1/2" ID (reactor connection) may also play a role in the flow. The flow is still alright in the tank, but there is a noticeable difference between the pre- and post-reactor state. Additionally the reactor may need to be cleaned (although by my eye looks pretty good)....filter was just cleaned too.

Any repsonses appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

1. I use reactor on pretty much all my tanks and it does reduce the flow a bit, removing bio balls wont do a thing but try anyway just to see for your self. Its always better that way.

2. the same, thats a big reactor but having the bioballs add a bit of biological filter. 

hope that helps. pm me or text me if you have more question

Thanks,
Bien 7788914046


----------

